# Tchaikovsky



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

I would appreciate any opinions of a biography and/or a book of letters on Tchaikovsky's life.
I am more interested in the life of the composer rather than from his music perspective.
Thank you for any suggestions.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

I enjoyed this one a great deal, which is mainly biographical across its chapters. Between each chapter is an 'interlude' which delves into an aspect of his music. I suppose the interludes can be read separately from the main body of the book.

*Tchaikovsky: His Life and Music*
- Jeremy Siepmann

https://www.naxos.com/naxosbooks/naxosbooks_tchaikovsky.asp


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Skilmarilion said:


> I enjoyed this one a great deal, which is mainly biographical across its chapters. Between each chapter is an 'interlude' which delves into an aspect of his music. I suppose the interludes can be read separately from the main body of the book.
> 
> *Tchaikovsky: His Life and Music*
> - Jeremy Siepmann
> ...


Thanks very much for your assessment. I will look into it.


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

I recommend Herbert Weinstock's biography. It's an oldie but a goodie, and has been out of print for a long time but can still be had for pretty cheap. Well-researched with a strong focus on his personal correspondence.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

My my! I do have my work cut out for me. There are several now that I must decide upon.
Thank you so much for the recommendation.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

This series of eight lectures is FANTASTIC. Its also on sale for $15

http://www.thegreatcourses.com/courses/great-masters-tchaikovsky-his-life-and-music.html


----------

